# Found Cheap Propylene Glycol for humi.



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Hello all, I recently was at the Wall Mart Pharmacy for something and I Had been thinking about cigars all day as usually. So while I was waiting I was chatting with the pharmacist and I asked him if they sold pure Propylene Glycol. He thought for a bit then asked what I was going to use it for. Of course I told him to put in my humidifier sponge to regulate the humidity. He told me that they don't carry it in stock, but he could order it for me at $10 for 16oz. Since most people dilute this to a 50/50 solution with distilled water, 16oz would last quite some time. And typically the solution runs like $2 per ounce (sometimes they pre-add the 50% distilled water so you'll get an 8 oz bottle for $8).

If the pharmacist says that they don't have it, tell him to look in the computer because it can be ordered 10 bucks for 16 oz.

-Jeremy


----------



## adamh_25_ (Jan 3, 2006)

Sweet thanks Jeremy. I may have to try that soon. I'll be needing more PG fairly soon.
Adam


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

My sister is a Pharmacist .


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

JPH said:


> I was chatting with the pharmacist and I asked him if they sold pure Propylene Glycol.He thought for a bit then asked what I was going to use it for.
> 
> -Jeremy


When you go back to the pharmacy to pick it up, stop in the garden section first and get a large bag of ammonium nitrite fertilizer in your shopping basket:r


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Teninx said:


> When you go back to the pharmacy to pick it up, stop in the garden section first and get a large bag of ammonium nitrite fertilizer in your shopping basket:r


And then ask him how much diesel you should add - :r

Ron


----------



## Spacecataz (Jun 25, 2006)

Teninx said:


> When you go back to the pharmacy to pick it up, stop in the garden section first and get a large bag of ammonium nitrite fertilizer in your shopping basket:r





RGD said:


> And then ask him how much diesel you should add - :r
> Ron


:bn lol j/k


----------



## Four2 (Apr 12, 2006)

The pharmacy at my neighborhood grocery store ordered mine and charged me $8 and change for the 16oz bottle.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

hmmm...8 bucks I guess there must be a regional price difference or something I'm glad you got it cheap.

-Jeremy


----------

